# Water Challenge is over - Congrats Nukie



## Chase (Jul 11, 2003)

First of all, a big thank you to all who participated in the Fireworks challenges...absolutely great work! 

Now, on to the next challenge...!



> PS, can we do water next?



Funny, nikon90s should mention that...because that is what we had already voted on and that is the theme for the next challenge!

So get out there and take your best shots with the theme "Water"!

All photos are due by Thursday, July 24th and we will try to have them posted with your voting options on Friday, July 25th (and also have the next challenge ready to go).  Please send submissions to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com. 

And remember, have fun!


----------



## Dew (Jul 18, 2003)

water ... i gotta find something strange to do with water


----------



## Chase (Jul 18, 2003)

I can only imagine which direction this thread is about to go in....  :shock:


----------



## manda (Jul 18, 2003)

I didnt do anything


----------



## Dew (Jul 18, 2003)

me neither


----------



## Chase (Jul 18, 2003)

manda sure was quick to claim innocence!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 19, 2003)

its always the guilty ones who claim innocence first....



 

md


----------



## luckydog (Jul 20, 2003)

Very Very tempted to join in this conversation, but i think i better leave it alone   
But i do agree that Manda was extremely quick in clearing herself of any wrong doing.


----------



## Chase (Jul 20, 2003)

So was that staying clear or jumping in?   :? 

Just clarifying


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 20, 2003)

I think Manda needs to clarify her statement!


----------



## manda (Jul 21, 2003)

in australia we have a friendly and loving term to be said to those we love and cherish...

go bite yer bum


----------



## luckydog (Jul 21, 2003)

rotflmao

Hahahahaha

Good on ya Manda! You are one bloody bonza sheila


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 21, 2003)

A florist friend had a similar statement, I think it was: "feel free to kiss my geranium"!


----------



## manda (Jul 22, 2003)

hahaha

sillies


----------



## Dew (Jul 22, 2003)

i think im having water challenge block  :?


maybe i outta start submitting some ideas  :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Jul 22, 2003)

Now that could get interesting!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 22, 2003)

Dew said:
			
		

> i think im having water challenge block  :?
> 
> 
> maybe i outta start submitting some ideas  :twisted:



Any ideas are welcome, as long as they don't involve creepy dolls (jk).


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 23, 2003)

i've got a couple of cool shots but I'm gonna be pushed to get them in tomorrow :|... what time is the deadline?


----------



## Chase (Jul 23, 2003)

Don't worry too much about the deadline. As long as you get them in before I post all of the photos (hopefully on Friday), you'll be included!


----------



## Conk (Jul 23, 2003)

Are archival photos allowed?


----------



## Chase (Jul 23, 2003)

Fine by me!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright the water challenge is finally over and I&#8217;m proud to announce that the winning photograph was photo 7. 
Congrats goes out to Nukie. Nice work. Please take a bow and feel free to give a speech. We&#8217;d love to hear how you took that great photo.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 4, 2003)

Good job, nukie!  

Mods, can we get new threads instead of changing the titles all the time?  It gets really confusing (to me anyway).


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 5, 2003)

good job.   :cheer:


----------



## manda (Aug 5, 2003)

well done nukie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this boy rocks


----------



## luckydog (Aug 5, 2003)

I say top job old chap! Knew you had it in you all along.

I hearby, in my previous position as challenge champion, officially and formally hand over all bragging rights to the new champion...Nukie!

All hail king Nukie  :king:  I salute you!  :salute:


----------



## nukie (Aug 5, 2003)

luckydog said:
			
		

> I hearby, in my previous position as challenge champion, officially and formally hand over all bragging rights to the new champion...Nukie!


Huuuuurraaaaaaaaaahh.  Well thankyou everyone.  It really does make me feel warm and squishy inside.


----------



## Dew (Aug 5, 2003)

great job!!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 5, 2003)

congrats nukie!  

Great work.


----------



## plove53 (Aug 7, 2003)

CONGRATS NUKIE!!!!

-Phil


----------



## alexanderhip (Aug 7, 2003)

I really liked your shot. Congratulations :cheer:


----------

